# Which of these songs do you prefer?



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

There are two kinds of people in the world...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I love both artists who are totally unique and sound like nobody else. But these two compositions are so vastly different that my mood would determine my preference. But for general purposes I have to choose Montana. Zappa was farther along in his development by the time he recorded Overnite Sensation and that tune is a stone cold classic! And it's just so much fun to listen to and sing along with. White Mountain is good for Genesis in 1970 but it's not one of their classic melodies. Although I always enjoy Gabriel's vocals and their 12 string guitar parts. If you had picked Carpet Crawlers or one of their other classics it would be a harder decision to choose.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I've heard Zappa 1000 times more...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Apparently Phil Collins was a fan of the Zappa ensemble as he is the one who called Chester Thompson and asked him to join the Genesis touring band.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

It's been a while (many many years) since I heard Zappa, but I remembered listening to some of his albums including Overnite Sensation, and they did not really click with me. On the other hand, Trespass is the first in a series of brilliant (imo) Genesis albums. My notes from a recent spin: "It was their first prog album, marking a huge change from the mediocre poppy debut. It is not an easy album to rate, because one knows how much better their subsequent albums would be than this, partially because of better recording technique, but mainly because of superior song writing. That said, taken on its own, this is still a delightful album, which sounds like nothing else released by that time." 

Although there are several tracks on the album that I prefer over White Mountain, it got my vote over Zappa.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

BTW, that classic drum fill played by Phil and Chester on the Seconds Out version of Afterglow at around the 3:37 mark is from Zappa's More Trouble Everyday from the Roxy & Elsewhere album. Phil liked the part and wanted to recreate it onstage with Chester.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

White Mountain, head and shoulders... That said, Genesis is one of my favorite bands, and I don't dig Zappa at all.


----------

